# Baycox (Toltrazuril) Dosage??



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Has anybody used Baycox (Toltrazuril) for the prevention or treatment of coccidia? If so, what dosage do you use? I have seen varying info on many sites. Thanks in advance!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe that Stacey uses it and doses it at 3cc per 15lbs


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

3cc per 15 is the goat medicine book recommended dosage. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> I believe that Stacey uses it and doses it at 3cc per 15lbs


correct


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay. Thanks a lot guys


----------

